# Modded and Stock Atvs, Deep Hole



## Trips (May 5, 2012)

Went for a good group ride the other day. Water got a little deep lol 

Honda finally ran perfect for me now that I have the timing chain figured out lmao

Here is a video of flosting stock atvs through and the modded ones rippin through it


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Gotta love it when cold water comes rushing over the top of the ole waders lol. Cool looking area yall are riding.

"Killing Time Using Tapatalk 2"


----------



## Trips (May 5, 2012)

Thanks! Here is another Video


----------



## primetime1267 (Aug 31, 2009)

Nice size riding group, man, that Honda exhaust is loud.. lol 

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Trips (May 5, 2012)

Ya its crazy loud!! Not bad in the bush but when its 35 mph for 10 miles it gets annoying lol


----------

